# Viper 5901 2-way remote locked?



## sportsfreak75 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the Viper 5901 installed in a 2004 Dodge Durango. It has worked perfectly for about a year and a half and then all of the sudden my 2-way responder started not working. Whenever I push the lock or unlock button, it lights up and shows the signalling picture in the top left corner for about 1 second. But then it just goes back unlit and doesn't perform any action on the car. I have been using my one-way remote for about the past month and it has worked fine. When I went to Best Buy, the guy suggested that the autokeypad lock might be on. I went through my manual, checked the functions on my 2-way (the function button still works), and the autokeypad lock is off. So after reading plenty of other forum posts and fiddling with it for a while, I am at a loss. I have a feeling it's something simple, but I just don't know. Any ideas?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

did you get your windows tinted by chance?


----------



## sportsfreak75 (Apr 7, 2011)

lcurle said:


> did you get your windows tinted by chance?


Nope, I did not.


----------



## sportsfreak75 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wondering if it might be the antenna, check and see if BB has another antenna for the 2way and see if that works.


----------

